# Amp repair



## rockin (Sep 13, 2012)

I have a Diamond Audio D7104 with 2 non functioning channels and non working cooling fans. Does anyone know who can fix it?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Perry Babin over on DiyAudio, he is really good and his prices are very reasonable, I would go to him myself.

diyAudio

Another would be Zed Audio

ZED Audio | Where no amplifier has gone before!


----------



## rockin (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks. Do you have any contact info for Perry? An e mail or a link to a proifile?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

I will pm you his email address now.


----------

